
Justin Kan Is Hiring Someone to Revive Justin.tv on Snapchat - pavornyoh
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/04/justin-kan-is-hiring-someone-to-revive-justin-tv-on-snapchat/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity_1730_-2973959274636946735
======
theyCallMeSwift
The job requirements for this are prime: [http://justinkan.com/job-post-media-
relations-and-snap-god](http://justinkan.com/job-post-media-relations-and-
snap-god)

> Why on Earth you’d want to show up at some guy’s house every morning to do
> this

> Any relevant experience you have any how any experience could be relevant
> for something this inane

Definitely made me smile, good way to start the day.

~~~
zeeshanm
You should follow him on snapchat for more goodness. This guy is one insane
moffo. :D

~~~
carc
What's his snapchat name? Don't see it mentioned and failed to find it after
spending 20 seconds of googling.

Edit: Found it - it's justinkan (Guess I coulda guessed that)

------
DanFeldman
Just as facebook and twitter users being, well, good at social media spawned
viable careers in social media, the cycle continues with snapchat apparently.
Is this the first time this has been done? I'm sure DJ Khaled and other
notorious snapchatters have staff helping them, I've just never seen a job
posting for one before.

------
lettergram
Seems almost the exact same thing as Periscope:

[https://www.periscope.tv/](https://www.periscope.tv/)

~~~
zeeshanm
Snapchat is asynchronous video/photos whereas Periscope is live video.

~~~
lettergram
Ah, makes more sense. Yeah, I don't use either. Thanks for the enlightenment.

